# Mu Mu Kwan Hapkido



## Daniel Sullivan (Jul 5, 2011)

On June 25th, GM Kim and I parted ways.  I won't go into details on the board, but it was definitely time to go.  

I contacted my old instructor (she used to teach at KMA) who has since joined Mu Mu Kwan under GM Hee Kwan Lee.

http://www.koreanma.com/instructors/heekwan.htm

She and I have been in regular contact since she left and she offered me a place to train.  Needless to say, I took her up on it.  It has only been a week or so, but it has been a good week.  She is not about money or rapid promotion and the training environment is nicely drama free.  

And so a new chapter in my journey begins.  

Daniel


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 6, 2011)

GM Lee's school is in my hometown.  It is well respected and spoken well of.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 7, 2011)

I wish you well in your new affiliation.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Mr. Sullivan - it has been just over a month.  Are things going well with your school?  I certainly hope so.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Aug 8, 2011)

Hope things are going well for you and your new situation Mr. Sullivan.


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 9, 2011)

I am late reading this, but I wish you the best in your future martial pursuits.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Aug 10, 2011)

oftheherd1 said:


> Mr. Sullivan - it has been just over a month.  Are things going well with your school?  I certainly hope so.


Sorry for the late reply.  Things are going well.  My HKD student count is unchanged, though my geomdo classes have enlarged.  

Given that Master Kim was an IHF spin off, my curriculum really hasn't changed all that much.  What has changed dramatically is the amount of drama: there isn't any now.

Daniel


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Glad to hear things are going well for you.


----------

